# [Wet Thumb Forum]-NJ-NY Metro Area Plant Club



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Right now we are putting together an aquatic plant club for the people of NJ and Metro NY. 

My idea is for something, not like a traditional club at this point, but more of a mailing list. My thought was to put together an email list of area people who are interested in plants. What we would do is send out a message to other members of the list when we have a particular plant we are looking to swap or sell, or if there is a particular plant we are looking for. We would give members of the list the first chance to buy, sell or swap said plants. This network would be a means of contact for all local plant enthusiasts. 

I would love to see this transition from the designed network into more of a traditional club. While I think a traditional style club could happen, the network would be a great way to gauge interest, while limiting the initial amount of commitment. 

At this point we have about a dozen members. A few of whom are members of APC as well. We are on our way and have just started our own Yahoo Group ( NJAPN - North Jersey Aquatic Plant Network). Anyone in the NJ-NY Metro area as well as CT and western PA are encouraged to join us! You can contact me here at AquaBotanic via PM.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Right now we are putting together an aquatic plant club for the people of NJ and Metro NY. 

My idea is for something, not like a traditional club at this point, but more of a mailing list. My thought was to put together an email list of area people who are interested in plants. What we would do is send out a message to other members of the list when we have a particular plant we are looking to swap or sell, or if there is a particular plant we are looking for. We would give members of the list the first chance to buy, sell or swap said plants. This network would be a means of contact for all local plant enthusiasts. 

I would love to see this transition from the designed network into more of a traditional club. While I think a traditional style club could happen, the network would be a great way to gauge interest, while limiting the initial amount of commitment. 

At this point we have about a dozen members. A few of whom are members of APC as well. We are on our way and have just started our own Yahoo Group ( NJAPN - North Jersey Aquatic Plant Network). Anyone in the NJ-NY Metro area as well as CT and western PA are encouraged to join us! You can contact me here at AquaBotanic via PM.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

One member from AB? Aren't there any other members from NJ/NY/PA or CT?

True we are just starting off, but GWAPA and the Dallas/Fort Worth Club had to start somewhere as well! 

Come on! Get in on the ground floor!

Mike


----------

